# Solved: Outlook Express missing attachments



## Shortcircuits (Apr 4, 2007)

I have forwarded e-mails from my office (using Outlook) to my home address but when I receive them at home the attachments (.jpg) are nowhere to be found. The file size is the same as the one that I sent from the office and if I forward the e-mail back to my office, the attachments are visible again. I have tried the normal security settings by making sure that "Do not allow attachments to be saved or ......" is not checked as well as "Block images and other external content....". My default e-mail format was RTF but I have also tried sending them as HTML which forces the attachments to be attached rather than embedded in the mail. I have also revised the security zone setting in Express to the Internet zone.
The received e-mail is blank with an attachment "originalmail.eml". I have tried dragging this to the In box which then shows the original e-mail in the In box but when I open the mail there are no attachments. Opening it directly by double clicking "originalmail.eml" also opens the e-mail - but again no attachments. I have read elsewhere that security update 911567 may have something to do with the problem. I use Avast 4.7 and Internet mail (Version 4.7-942) is set to "High". Does anyone have any advice on tracking down the missing attachments.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Try this:
MY COMPUTER/TOOLS/FOLDER OPTIONS/FILE TYPES/
scroll down to EML and make sure Outlook is the corresponding program. If not then click the CHANGE icon and make it Outlook (or outlook express)


----------



## Shortcircuits (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion but .eml files are already set to open in Outlook Express. As I mentioned in my original post "originalmail.eml" opens in outlook express when I double clicking it


----------



## Shortcircuits (Apr 4, 2007)

Shortcircuits said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but .eml files are already set to open in Outlook Express. As I mentioned in my original post "originalmail.eml" opens in outlook express when I double clicking it


After weeks of frustration with no resolution in sight I have said goodbye to MS Outlook Express and I have installed Mozilla Thunderbird and what do you know - problem solved


----------

